# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  MMA Fighter Rips Out Friend's Heart And Eyes While High On Mushroom Tea

## shortybrolick

http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blo...ps-out-friends



26-year old MMA fighter, Jarrod Wyatt, ripped his 21-year old friend's still beating heart from his chest as well as his eye after ingesting a hefty dose of what appears to be mushroom tea. Apparently the blood was so immense, that the entire house was made into a crime scene.

The man, Justin Davis, had been there earlier in the day and saw Wyatt (the killer) acting strangely after drinking some kind of mushroom tea, according to the statement. Davis left for Crescent City, but returned later to pick up his dog. Davis arrived to find Wyatt standing in the living room naked and covered with blood, according to the statement. Wyatt told Davis, according to the statement, that he was going to cut out Powell's heart. Davis went to a nearby pay phone to call law enforcement.

A deputy arrived at the residence and reportedly saw Wyatt on the couch with Powell's body, which was covered in blood and had most of its face removed. A large incision in the chest could be seen, and other unspecified body parts had been removed. An eyeball was resting in the middle of the room, according to the statement.

Wyatt allegedly told the deputy that he'd cut Powell's heart out and thrown it into the fire.

Powell's death certificate reads that he died from having his heart removed while he was still alive, causing him to bleed to death. It also lists as significant blunt force trauma to the head and neck, and compression of the neck.

What appeared to be wild mushrooms were in the kitchen, the deputy reported. The deputy also discovered a marijuana garden in the house when he went to search for additional victims, the statement reads.



Story thanks to Tony UK

----------


## Big

damn, that's messed up

----------


## amcon

wow - next in the investigation: will be testosterone tea that made him do it...

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

holyyyy ****....

----------


## MaNiCC

speechless

----------


## JinNtonic

Wtf!

----------


## Mr.Rose

Sounds like fun.  :Smilie: .

----------


## Flagg

Apparantly this nut and his training partner were obsessed with the end of the world and God vs the Devil. 

Its being stated that in his trance, Wyatt claimed he saw the devils face in his training partners face which spurned the attack. 

Not only did he remove this guys heart, but he took the tongue and removed a portion of his face and began cooking various body parts. 

The morale of the story. Dont drink mushroom tea.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

his pic explains it all

----------


## Nooomoto

Thats some hardcore ish right there.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Yeah that's so f*cked up..

This is even more f*cked up IMO.... crazy f*ckers like this creep "Li" get let out for ridiculous reasons. These guys should be put to death.

FYI, for anyone who doesn't know who "Li" is.... he is a murder who decapitated, mutilated, and even ate organs of a young man who was sitting next to him on a Greyhound sleeping. What a f*cking creep. What ever happened to good old capital punishment.

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opi...wAllComments=y

-VM

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!



----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

i think il stick with good old PG Tips...

----------


## stevey_6t9



----------


## gym_junki

fvn menal son a bitchhhhh

----------


## Narkissos

> Yeah that's so f*cked up..
> 
> This is even more f*cked up IMO.... crazy f*ckers like this creep "Li" get let out for ridiculous reasons. These guys should be put to death.
> 
> FYI, for anyone who doesn't know who "Li" is.... he is a murder who decapitated, mutilated, and even ate organs of a young man who was sitting next to him on a Greyhound sleeping. What a f*cking creep. What ever happened to good old capital punishment.
> 
> http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opi...wAllComments=y
> 
> -VM


Sweet Jesus!

----------


## tballz

Unbelievable........

----------


## wantmoremass

something tells me he was fvcked up without mushroom tea.

----------


## spncr

sounds like a great story line for a film haha

----------


## eliteforce

it has nothing to do with the mushrooms or marijuana, this guys just a sik asshole.

----------


## Flagg

Im surprised he hasnt tried to blame it on a video game like Mortal Kombat. 

Well he has his mushroom tea excuse. 

Monsters amaze me, they commit these horrendous acts and then try and make an excuse why, as if it to say "hey, i would never have done this if it wasn't for..."

Lock this maniac away forever.

----------


## tsjca213

This is to wild, it sounds like a movie script and how can you pull out someones beating heart without killing him? 

I think the victim probably would try to run or something, and mushrooms does not make you want to kill people at all, and if you would try, you wouldn't be able to. You see stuff that isn't there, you can't focus on one thing and i think it would be a easy getaway/fight for the "victim". And below the text it says thanks to Tony UK for the story... hmm...

----------


## NightWolf



----------


## gallagher771

sounds like the media cant really blow this outta perportion

----------


## JinNtonic

> 


That pic is almost as good as your avatar!

----------


## deuce24

crazy

----------


## Nicotine

this one is more relevant:



good ol kano heart fatality

youtube vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4KhU-GIPJY

i imagine the whole incident happened something like that......

----------


## gixxerboy1

> this one is more relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> good ol kano heart fatality
> 
> youtube vid:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4KhU-GIPJY
> ...


it would be great if he actually screamed that as he did it

----------


## cybernox

Maybe he was religious fanatic: 



http://hubpages.com/hub/Mankinds-Historical-Burden

----------


## theepirate

Kali Ma!!



youtube vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owZPs...eature=related

----------


## ProEvoDanny

jesus thats some video game shit

----------


## zabster151

wow i have taken mushrooms before some time a quarter at a time trip for like 6 hours with buds its great. this........ wtf

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

Yeah wtf the worst ive heard and my friends love shr00mz, was a first timer taking 6g in tea + scraps got really physical and punched his friend and we had to put him out for the night to keep him undercontrol, thing is he is areally layed back(bob marely) type and loves everyone and peaceful

----------


## Black R/T

a friend of mine ate some LSD while we were in high school. He took too much... beat up 5 cops at 3am, all while running around butt naked.... and screaming

----------


## cherrydrpepper

I did LSD before and let me tell you if you have a bad trip it is some freaky shit. I can't imagine killing someone and shit but if you have ever been abused or anything I would stay away from the hallucinogenics.

----------


## foxycce

i guess he had the munchies!

----------


## digismash

he threw the heart in the fire? what a waste of good protein!

----------


## Gaspari1255

yet another reason not to wear a Tapout shirt...

----------


## Numb uK

That sounds pretty insane! I can't imagine ever getting that crazy. He must have been very screwed up!  :Frown:

----------


## TrashyTim

Thats insane !!

----------

